# Photos of your frogs thread



## yeahbutno (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey, thought I'd start one of these threads to have a look at what everyone's got! Here's a video I made ages ago aswell, i don't have the red eyeds anymore.



Video
Australian Green tree frogs & red eyes - eating pinkies(mice) + breeding - YouTube 






- ybn


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 21, 2012)

tassie brown tree frogs (wild)


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 21, 2012)

Really like that last photo, theyre all good though! 


- ybn


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeahbutno said:


> Really like that last photo, theyre all good though!
> 
> 
> - ybn


cheers last one is my fave also


----------



## KristenJ (Jul 21, 2012)

*Sorry there is heaps of pictures, haha.*

Here is Winter





Sunday




Mangrove




Powder and Winter




Powder









Eddie




Eddie and Kevin




Flower




Eddie




Kevin




Eddie





Kevin




Eddie


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 21, 2012)

Love kevins colour in those photos, awesome collection

- ybn


----------



## KristenJ (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you 
he changes alot, I have a picture where he almost looks yellow haha.


----------



## woody101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Heres some ( wild ) frogs. Enjoy


----------



## dangles (Jul 21, 2012)

I think it's Fay, that has a nice big GTF that's won a few shows that I've attended. Not sure if I have any pics of it


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 21, 2012)

I didnt know fay kept frogs? Are you thinking of karen?

- ybn

Woodie, those photos are absolutely amazing! Some cracker frogs in there, thanks for sharing


----------



## KristenJ (Jul 21, 2012)

Woody the stoney creeks are gorgeous! Love the males colours.


----------



## woody101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks yeah he stood out from a distance


----------



## yeahbutno (Jul 24, 2012)

Thought there would be more of you guys and girls with frogs!

- ybn


----------



## yeahbutno (Sep 9, 2012)

No more? Whos breeding what this season? 

- ybn


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow Kristenj, I hope you have entered these pictures into the calendar competition because you have some Amazing pics of your beautiful frogs


----------



## KristenJ (Sep 9, 2012)

daveandem2011 said:


> Wow Kristenj, I hope you have entered these pictures into the calendar competition because you have some Amazing pics of your beautiful frogs


Thanks 
But naah I'm not one for competitions haha


----------



## eipper (Sep 10, 2012)

We are trying our groups of splendida, caerulea and peroni

Cheers
scott


----------



## SarahScales (Sep 24, 2012)

This is my beautiful Lola... 





I've got plenty more pictures of her, but I don't want to be a stage Mum


----------



## Skippii (Sep 24, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> This is my beautiful Lola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's such a lil poser! haha gorgeous frog 
What camera were you using?

Renae x


----------



## clairmont (Sep 24, 2012)

Here are some pics of our SlimeyII.


----------



## SarahScales (Sep 24, 2012)

Skippii said:


> She's such a lil poser! haha gorgeous frog
> What camera were you using?
> 
> Renae x



Haha just my iPhone camera, nothing fancy! She's my pretty girl <3


----------



## Skippii (Sep 24, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> Haha just my iPhone camera, nothing fancy! She's my pretty girl <3



Whenever I take pictures using an iphone, they come out awful, you did a good job!

x


----------



## Spike (Sep 25, 2012)

Great pics, are people just not really into keeping frogs anymore compared to a few yrs back? I've been looking for GTF for sale around Central Coast/ Newy area for months now


----------



## SarahScales (Sep 25, 2012)

Not at all! We just don't have a good forum set up for it. Nothing that is regularly updated. Every time I go to buy crickets for my Lola, someone else is there buying them for their frogs too!


----------



## Funkstaa (Oct 7, 2012)

I love all of your pictures! My husband has a froggy obsession and I'd love to surprise him with one for christmas, in the meantime I have a few q's - Do you need a licence, if so will my recreational licence for my herps cover it, if not what kind are we after? What species can we keep in QLD and what would be the best to start out with, are there some easier to keep than others? If any one could offer some advice it would be greatly appreciated ^_^


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 7, 2012)

Funkstaa said:


> I love all of your pictures! My husband has a froggy obsession and I'd love to surprise him with one for christmas, in the meantime I have a few q's - Do you need a licence, if so will my recreational licence for my herps cover it, if not what kind are we after? What species can we keep in QLD and what would be the best to start out with, are there some easier to keep than others? If any one could offer some advice it would be greatly appreciated ^_^



Hi there! Trust me, keeping frogs is fantastic. I am from NSW so I can only answer with what I know but here we need a specific recreational amphibian license which is on a different sector to the reptile license. 

As for species, steer clear of the red-eyed tree frog, they're fragile and spend all day sleeping/hiding (A friend of mine went for red-eyes first up and was severely disappointed). 

But I would HIGHLY recommend a 'Magnificent Green Tree Frog' Litoria Splendida, that is what my beautiful Lola is. They are hardy, put up with lots of amateur mistakes and whilst they do sleep most of the day, they sleep out in the open near a heat source. But if you're not fond of the spots or the nice fat deposit on the head, go for the trusty old Green Tree Frog. Hardy, easy to handle and easy to care for. They require the least attention of all tree frog species. If you want the lowest maintenance frog however, Striped or Spotted Marsh frog is the way to go. They can live in a simple tank, simple lighting, simple care but they're just not quite as pretty in my opinion.

If you have any questions about your frogs or their care, species etc, just PM me. I'm a terribly active member on the frog forums and have kept quite a few species myself.


----------



## Funkstaa (Oct 7, 2012)

He loves the green tree frogs, he came in a few days with a big grin saying they're baa-aack lol his 5 min smoke turns into half an hour quite often as he just stands watching them...It's probably best they're nocturnal since he's at work all day any way so they keep sounding better as a surprise ^_^ 
I'll have a look into the licensing side but any idea's of where I would even find a breeder? Is it ok to have them posted as I doubt there's anyone here in Rocky : p


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 7, 2012)

Funkstaa said:


> He loves the green tree frogs, he came in a few days with a big grin saying they're baa-aack lol his 5 min smoke turns into half an hour quite often as he just stands watching them...It's probably best they're nocturnal since he's at work all day any way so they keep sounding better as a surprise ^_^
> I'll have a look into the licensing side but any idea's of where I would even find a breeder? Is it ok to have them posted as I doubt there's anyone here in Rocky : p



Frogs can be posted but you'll want to ensure they are VERY well packaged because transit is extremely stressful for the little guys. If you want to get a frog freighted, ensure you buy a large, fully grown adult as they are the sturdiest and are more likely to survive. The same cannot be said for young froglets unfortunately. Have a look at petpages and gumtree for someone selling them, alternatively there are the frog forums but they aren't so busy here in Australia. 

Just be aware that keeping amphibians requires a bit of maintenance. But you're a reptile keeper so I am sure you're no stranger to lighting and heating requirements. The only new one with the frogs that is different to reptiles is maintaining water quality, especially when you have a water feature like my tank and not just a bowl. But even that is relatively easy!


----------



## Funkstaa (Oct 7, 2012)

SarahScales said:


> Frogs can be posted but you'll want to ensure they are VERY well packaged because transit is extremely stressful for the little guys. If you want to get a frog freighted, ensure you buy a large, fully grown adult as they are the sturdiest and are more likely to survive. The same cannot be said for young froglets unfortunately. Have a look at petpages and gumtree for someone selling them, alternatively there are the frog forums but they aren't so busy here in Australia.
> 
> Just be aware that keeping amphibians requires a bit of maintenance. But you're a reptile keeper so I am sure you're no stranger to lighting and heating requirements. The only new one with the frogs that is different to reptiles is maintaining water quality, especially when you have a water feature like my tank and not just a bowl. But even that is relatively easy!



I'm ok with water chemistry now after having our turtle babies ^_^
I'm hoping frogs aren't as messy - I would love to see your setup though do you have any pictures?
What size would we need for a GTF?


----------



## rvcasa (Oct 7, 2012)

clairmont said:


> Here are some pics of our SlimeyII.
> View attachment 265908
> View attachment 265909
> View attachment 265910
> View attachment 265911



Hi
I'm new to frogs world, is this a Dainty?

Simply awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Funkstaa (Oct 7, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> Hi
> I'm new to frogs world, is this a Dainty?
> 
> Simply awesome!
> ...



OMG cuteness, would love to know what kind it is too ^_^


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 7, 2012)

It's a dainty. Yup!

- - - Updated - - -

It's a dainty. Yup!


----------



## Funkstaa (Oct 9, 2012)

On a sliding scale 1-10 from 1 being beginners where would the Dainty be, absolutely stunning!


----------



## eipper (Oct 9, 2012)

There is new book on keeping frogs coming out in about a month


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 9, 2012)

Funkstaa said:


> On a sliding scale 1-10 from 1 being beginners where would the Dainty be, absolutely stunning!



From my experience, Dainty's are exactly what their name would suggest, dainty. They are a whole lot more fragile than the GTF's and the Maggys, whilst you do get a few that are more resilient and healthy, on the whole they are shy and fragile. I would recommend experience with a more sturdy breed first off! I house sat for a friend who has dainties and they were just far too high intensity for my liking. Humidity, light timers, temperatures, same feeding routine. And I personally like having the choice of taking my frog outside for a sit in the sun.

But I am completely biased towards them, I like my frogs BIG, placid and safe to handle, low maintenance and easy to care for.

EDIT:
Also you asked for pictures of my setup! This is Lola's tank before I put her big log in (it takes up allot of room and blocks off most of the photo). Ill grab a photo with the log in the morning.


----------



## greenboy (Oct 9, 2012)

agalychnis callidryas red eyed green tree frog does anyone know if you can buy these frogs in australia?


----------



## SarahScales (Oct 9, 2012)

No we can't, we have our own variety of red eye, I believe.

We have Litoria Chloris, Red eye green tree frog.


----------



## clairmont (Oct 10, 2012)

clairmont said:


> Here are some pics of our SlimeyII.
> View attachment 265908
> View attachment 265909
> View attachment 265910
> View attachment 265911



Yes SlimeyII is a Dainty & was our first frog, we got him off a friend of ours & was brownish & very dry & skinny when we got him I didn't think he would last long. I kept him in a small tank & nursed him back with crickets & daily sprays of water, then I bought him a nice big tank with dived land/ water parts, an aquarium heater in the water part, made a water fall & added plants & now he has his own terrarium with two little fish friends, we have had him for over 6 years now. I take him outside for sun every now & then, for some reason he seems to like to pee at (it squirts out like a water pistol) me LOL!


----------



## rvcasa (Oct 15, 2012)

Funkstaa said:


> I love all of your pictures! My husband has a froggy obsession and I'd love to surprise him with one for christmas, in the meantime I have a few q's - Do you need a licence, if so will my recreational licence for my herps cover it, if not what kind are we after? What species can we keep in QLD and what would be the best to start out with, are there some easier to keep than others? If any one could offer some advice it would be greatly appreciated ^_^



I was lucky and found a GTF on GumTree, roughly within 48h of searching.

I collected a (QLD Gov.) flyer from a local animal sanctuary/reserve, where it says no licence needed in QLD.
But even if you need one, your QLD reptile license (if you have one) will cover it.

Since they are TREE frogs, not aquatic or ground frogs, they spend a lot of time on dry (branch or log) and don't need more than a dog bowl with water that I change every 2 days. 
(I've earned the hard way, when mine got a small fungal infection. I was told due to excess water/misting etc.)

They're also the easiest pets and hardy to keep, so no need of fancy water falls, or Infrared lights etc. 
I started mine (back in winter) with paper towel as substrate and an old fish tank heater, that I placed inside a tall glass bottle with water, to generate just a gentle warmth. Then I acquired a 5W heat mat for $10 and placed under a tile (tile is slightly elevated, aprox 5mm with square dowel made frame to allow room for the mat underneath).

So approx. half of the tank is tile with the water bowl on top to get gently warmth, the other half is either large pebbles, or moss, or coco peat (I think it's called?)
I got this simple idea from another user here on APS (Chris 1):









No constant mess to clean/change etc.
Here's my son's 'Greenie':

















Gets fed a couple of crickets every other day, otherwise they get fat, but can go several weeks with no food, similar to our python. 

The best book(lets) to read are:
Frogs as Pets by Michael J. Tyler and Raising Native Frogs by Alastair Bax
Or this handy Care Sheet: http://frogs.org.au/x/media/cs-caerulea.pdf

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UUserMeLiam (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, i thought i may aswell post some updated pictures of my frogs! It's a shame that the frog forum isn't very active anymore but all the better to get back into the AussiePythons community!

I think i will start of with my Litoria Caerulea, Green tree frogs:











Next will be my more colourful Litoria Aurea, Green and Golden Bell frog:






And finally one of my cute Litoria Chloris, Red-eyed tree frog:











Enjoy!

Liam.

Edit: Fixed spelling mistakes, using my phone to post!


----------

